# update.zip help



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I would like to start to learn how to dev and I figured that theming was an easy place to start. I was wondering if someone could write up a quick tutorial on how to create an update.zip and sign .apks and all that. Or simply link me to a credible one that is already in place. It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest jumping right into signing apks. Just stick with basic themeing for now. You really only need to sing apks for market apps anyways, and they can be a hassle to theme.

This is an update.zip I made that just does the basics. It just replaces the apks in "/system/app" and "system/framework", with whatever you place in their respective folders.

Download

You should be able to figure out what you need to edit to make the .zip do what you want, if not send me a PM.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it. I'm great with PS and would love to contribute. I'll check it out.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

I have also started recently with theming. I have found a ton of information. I have PS but am just ok with it. Maybe we can share at some point.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Namyar said:


> I have also started recently with theming. I have found a ton of information. I have PS but am just ok with it. Maybe we can share at some point.


In the future, I plan on beginning graphics tutorials in collaboration with other devs. Hang tight for a few weeks and we'll get started









via Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe one of you can help me. I can only get the update.zip to flash framework-res.apk, not SystemUI.apk. Really sucks because I have a decent little 3G/signal/battery theme I am working on and I'd like to share it. Only have the battery right now but I think it looks pretty slick.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Maybe one of you can help me. I can only get the update.zip to flash framework-res.apk, not SystemUI.apk. Really sucks because I have a decent little 3G/signal/battery theme I am working on and I'd like to share it. Only have the battery right now but I think it looks pretty slick.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


Where are you putting the systemui.apk want to make sure that it goes in the app folder inside the zip. I am sure you are doing that but want to check. I am gonna try this zip that webst3r set up and see what it does for me.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Namyar said:


> Where are you putting the systemui.apk want to make sure that it goes in the app folder inside the zip. I am sure you are doing that but want to check. I am gonna try this zip that webst3r set up and see what it does for me.


Yeah I am putting it in /app. I've even used like 3 different update.zips and edited them and the outcome is the same. It gets stuck on the boot logo or will boot and the status bar is missing. Lol

Sent from DroidX


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

OK well not sure on that, wanna share your APK and I can look to see. On my end I cant get past the droid eye, I used the zip set up here and get a boot loop. I have used other zips and scripts but then gets stuck. So if someone will help I can post it up.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I have only themed my battery so far, I'll theme the other icons and shoot you the .zip tomorrow if it's ready and maybe you can tell me what's wrong with it.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

I am learning too and would be more than happy to help and share what I have learned.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

If it takes and it turns on but there's no status bar, then you might have a corrupt png, or an image might be the wrong size. This will cause boot loops or a missing stat/notification bar.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

OK so how would I find that file?? or image?? I used beyond compare and the file size of the new frame work is smaller than the original one weird.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Trying putting the stock images back, create the update zip, flash it, and if it doesn't boot loop or cause issues, then you know its the icons not the zip format. So then ensure the pngs are the right size and the exact same file name when adding to the framework.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I have only themed my battery so far, I'll theme the other icons and shoot you the .zip tomorrow if it's ready and maybe you can tell me what's wrong with it.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


What I suggest for now, is just using ADB, it's alot easier than putting an update.zip on your phone every time you want to apply something to your theme. ADB is best for "debugging" your theme. It's just quicker.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> What I suggest for now, is just using ADB, it's alot easier than putting an update.zip on your phone every time you want to apply something to your theme. ADB is best for "debugging" your theme. It's just quicker.


Never used ADB and would have to learn that too.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Trying putting the stock images back, create the update zip, flash it, and if it doesn't boot loop or cause issues, then you know its the icons not the zip format. So then ensure the pngs are the right size and the exact same file name when adding to the framework.


I will do that thank you, will take a little to do but may be the only way thanks


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

No prob. I gan guarantee you its a small oversight. And starting fresh should fix it rather than pulling out your hair trying to pick and choose.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Started fresh and that worked it installed this time with one issue, there is no status bar at all now - I get a systemUI.apk has force closed. but the phone works no boot loop. I think I know what it might be so I am going to try this again. Will let you know thank you for the help Droid-Xer.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Namyar said:


> Started fresh and that worked it installed this time with one issue, there is no status bar at all now - I get a systemUI.apk has force closed. but the phone works no boot loop. I think I know what it might be so I am going to try this again. Will let you know thank you for the help Droid-Xer.


I had problems with that .zip too, I ended up modifying one from a different update and it's worked fine for me ever since.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Namyar said:


> Started fresh and that worked it installed this time with one issue, there is no status bar at all now - I get a systemUI.apk has force closed. but the phone works no boot loop. I think I know what it might be so I am going to try this again. Will let you know thank you for the help Droid-Xer.


Ya I supposed its a zip issue. Systemui has the notification and pull down pangs which is why there's no bar but it works. Hmm


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Sign the systemUI.apk, that should get you where you need to go.
If right now you aren't modding any .9s or xmls the other options you have are to push them with MetaMorph or just replace the images in the original apk using 7zip.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I got it to work, should have updated this thread saying that lol. I have a theme available as an update.zip for Droid x now.

Sent from DroidX


----------

